# WWE Diva Kaitlyn's Erotic Photos and The WWE Double Standard



## Klebold

When did they ever 'do something about it'  I for one hope they dont.


----------



## Unsexed

It's possible that Kaitlin ticked "yes" on the question that asked "have you ever modeled for nude photographs?" Unlike Aloisa.


----------



## Shazayum

Unsexed said:


> It's possible that Kaitlin ticked "yes" on the question that asked "have you ever modeled for nude photographs?" Unlike Aloisa.


she's posed nude?!!!! shit dude send me some of that stuff.


----------



## Origion

Or that Aloisia wasn't fired for the nude photos since Maryse also has them, she was fired for being just lousy in general.


----------



## gcvbcat

i ve got to check this out
here i go


----------



## Batman

do you know where to find them?


----------



## Quasi Juice

Maryse did several nude shoots before the WWE and those are easily found as well.


----------



## reDREDD

She was fired for being several feet tall and not being able to wrestle. Is this really the kind of person you wanna hire?


----------



## just1988

Origion said:


> Or that Aloisia wasn't fired for the nude photos since Maryse also has them, she was fired for being just lousy in general.


wait...so if Aloisia was fired for being lousy then how do you explain 90% of the woman's roster?


----------



## GJ25

http://www.pwpix.net/superstars/c/celestebonin/gallery/photoscans/1/index.php?gal=1&pic=1

if that isn't worth rep, nothing is.


----------



## Origion

No explanation, it's probably just that Kaitlin's more attractive. Or Aloisia really, really sucked.


----------



## FLAW

link pls


----------



## NSB

Who cares she's hot. Mr. Bonin has spoken


----------



## GJ25

from 23 onwards...


8*D


----------



## Scrubs

Photos were obviously not the reason Aloisia was fired. And who cares? Kaitlyn is a babe.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I'm pretty sure that Aloisia will run in on the final of NXT and destroy everyone. Vickie Guerrero, meanwhile, will Golf clap.


----------



## Natsuke

Is it me, or do some of the angles make her look a lot like a young Terri Runnels?

And damn she's built, lol. Those legs of hers could rip my torso off.


----------



## soxfan93

Natsuke said:


> Is it me, or do some of the angles make her look a lot like Terri Runnels?


It's not you, I was thinking the same thing haha.


----------



## What 3:16

just1988 said:


> wait...so if Aloisia was fired for being lousy then how do you explain 90% of the woman's roster?


C'mon dude ... it's more like 65%. 

On-topic ... wtf WWE. Seriously, dudes, what the hell? If that was the reason for knocking Aloisia down to FCW, then whut?


----------



## Geeee

Aloisia wasn't even fired. The dirt sheets made up the reason she was removed from NXT Season 3. It's obvious she was replaced by Kaitlyn because Kaitlyn is really frickin' hot.


----------



## KingofFunk412

Natsuke said:


> And damn she's built, lol. Those legs of hers could rip my torso off.


Yeah, those things could crack walnuts.


----------



## Geeee

She's even showcasing her technical wrestling skills.


----------



## NSB

Geeee said:


> She's even showcasing her technical wrestling skills.


Thanks for that


----------



## Scrubs

Geeee said:


> She's even showcasing her technical wrestling skills.


Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## Algernon

Maybe WWE realized that were about to put a very green 6 foot 9 woman in the ring against girls that are more than foot smaller than she is. She really could've seriously hurt one of the divas or rookies. The difference here is all the other NXT divas have worked with each other down in FCW. There's no double standard, I think they're more worried about her hurting someone than botching left and right.


----------



## Geeee

Don't thank me. GJ25 posted the whole set. I was just being a perv... I mean making an astute observation on her grappling skills. I think she's going for the camel(toe) clutch.



GJ25 said:


> http://www.pwpix.net/superstars/c/celestebonin/gallery/photoscans/1/index.php?gal=1&pic=1
> 
> if that isn't worth rep, nothing is.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

This one's probably my favorite.










or is it this one?


----------



## wampa1

What 'double standard'? Mickie James had plenty of 'erotic' images floating around but that didn't stop her becoming Womens' Champ.


----------



## RawIsWiz28

If anything Kaitlyn should get a raise 
She gave me one!

But seriously I dn't think that the Giant chick's issue was about photos
But it's all speculation I guess 
More Kaitlyn please! Lol


----------



## Duberry

Geeee said:


> She's even showcasing her technical wrestling skills.


right click, save image as.


----------



## Repaint

Not bad, but typical WWE wrongdoing. Oh well, I declined further NXT viewings, so f this.


----------



## peowulf

Who's the other chick I wonder.


----------



## What 3:16

If only all the Divas were Melinas in this respect.


----------



## fredcatcheur

Lingerie photos =/= erotic pictures.

Also, Aloisa reportedly didn't tell WWE that she had done some fetish giant-woman-on-man wrestling.


----------



## lunchbox001

fredcatcheur said:


> Lingerie photos =/= erotic pictures.
> 
> Also, Aloisa reportedly didn't tell WWE that she had done some fetish giant-woman-on-man wrestling.


what did you expect? erotic =/= nude

Tbh I don't understand what people see in her. I guess muscular chicks are just a turnoff for me.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Wow. She's once of the few women in the world who look better with their clothes on. Her body is horribly out of proportion and she the face of a thirty-five year old chain smoker.


----------



## lunchbox001

TheLoneShark said:


> Wow. She's once of the few women in the world who look better with their clothes on. Her body is horribly out of proportion and she the face of a thirty-five year old chain smoker.


Wow, pretty much my thoughts. I figured it wasn't just all that muscle, but I knew people would call me crazy if I said anything like you said :agree:


----------



## jimboystar24

I always wonder why WWE promotes PG and family friendly product, but then you have Melina spreading her legs apart so much. 

And if you disagree. Think about if you had a little girl that saw TV and said "I want to be like Melina" and would start practicing the ring entrance on your couch. 

I think Melina is more of a double standard than Kaitlyn to be honest.


----------



## Scrubs

TheLoneShark said:


> Wow. She's once of the few women in the world who look better with their clothes on. Her body is horribly out of proportion and she the face of a thirty-five year old chain smoker.


You better be talking about Aloisia. :no:


----------



## TheLambOfDeth

They axed the fat one, and kept the hot one. It's not like anyone is watching NXT3 for the wrestling anyway, and if you are you're an idiot, either way it doesn't matter...at all.


----------



## Scrubs

TheLambOfDeth said:


> They axed the fat one, and kept the hot one. It's not like anyone is watching NXT3 for the wrestling anyway, and if you are you're an idiot, either way it doesn't matter...at all.


QFT..


----------



## fredcatcheur

lunchbox001 said:


> what did you expect? erotic =/= nude


That's not my point.

Sexy bikini & lingerie pics of a female bodybuilder =/= erotic pics, as far as i'm concerned. It's not necessarily PG (even though Kaitlyn's pics are not that racy), but it comes with the territory, and since Johnny Ace recruits his girls in lingerie/swimsuit/bodybuilding mags, he can't be surprised by those pics.

Sexy bikini & lingerie pics of a female wrestler, combined with male on female fetish wrestling = something much closer to erotica, if only because of the fetish part. Worse, Aloisa didn't tell WWE she did those vids/pics before signing her contract. And that's a big no-no in McMahon-world.

If someone attacked Linda McMahon with "you just hired a female bodybuilder who posed for sexy pics in bikinis", she would just have to say "well, it's kinda the point of being a bodybuilder, isn't it ?"

Whereas it would be much more difficult to counter a "you just hired a female wrestler who did fetish videos & pics".


----------



## Geeee

fredcatcheur said:


> That's not my point.
> 
> Sexy bikini & lingerie pics of a female bodybuilder =/= erotic pics, as far as i'm concerned. It's not necessarily PG (even though Kaitlyn's pics are not that racy), but it comes with the territory, and since Johnny Ace recruits his girls in lingerie/swimsuit/bodybuilding mags, he can't be surprised by those pics.
> 
> Sexy bikini & lingerie pics of a female wrestler, combined with male on female fetish wrestling = something much closer to erotica, if only because of the fetish part. Worse, Aloisa didn't tell WWE she did those vids/pics before signing her contract. And that's a big no-no in McMahon-world.
> 
> If someone attacked Linda McMahon with "you just hired a female bodybuilder who posed for sexy pics in bikinis", she would just have to say "well, it's kinda the point of being a bodybuilder, isn't it ?"
> 
> Whereas it would be much more difficult to counter a "you just hired a female wrestler who did fetish videos & pics".


I'm pretty sure the change was made because the show is not very serious and Kaitlyn is super-hot. Pretty sure Aloisia is still under WWE contract.

I can tell you which one I'd rather see in a dance contest.


----------



## Dice Darwin

jimboystar24 said:


> I always wonder why WWE promotes PG and family friendly product, but then you have Melina spreading her legs apart so much.
> 
> And if you disagree. Think about if you had a little girl that saw TV and said "I want to be like Melina" and would start practicing the ring entrance on your couch.
> 
> I think Melina is more of a double standard than Kaitlyn to be honest.


Don't know if you noticed, but Melina has toned down her entrance a lot. When doing the split, she doesn't just linger there on the ring apron with her ass on display for an eternity anymore. Now she does the split, pauses a sec, then slides in. It's still hot, but it's more like a way to display her flexibility now. 

"I want to be like Melina" used to mean wanting to be like a stripper, now it's like wanting to be a gymnast or ballerina. 

And in other news, Aloisia is bad. Really bad. I can see why they didn't bring her up yet. She's worse than Khali, since at least he has strength enough to play the role of monster. She struggles to lift a normal-sized girl. She probably needs some weight training, among other things. Here's a link to one of her matches: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_8PB9fzDC0

At least she's good at pushing.


----------



## Mr.Buffpants

TheLoneShark said:


> Wow. She's once of the few women in the world who look better with their clothes on. Her body is horribly out of proportion and she the face of a thirty-five year old chain smoker.


I thought you liked boys?


----------



## JordanPippen23

TheLoneShark said:


> Wow. She's once of the few women in the world who look better with their clothes on. Her body is horribly out of proportion and she the face of a thirty-five year old chain smoker.


Agreed. She's built like Tarzan.


----------



## Van Dayyyyum

JordanPippen23 said:


> Agreed. She's built like Tarzan.


yet still out of everyone's league on here.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Van Dayyyyum said:


> yet still out of everyone's league on here.


True enough, I'd hit it but never will. I mean, if a woman like that hit on any of us, we'd jump at the chance, most likely.

However, in terms of a super hotness/perfect body, I do think she's a little freakishly muscular with legs that could constrict the air out of a buffalo, and on some of the close up photos, her face does show some miles. They portray her as the cutesy 20-ish girl next door, but she looks closer to 30+ when you can see her face really well.


----------



## What 3:16

lunchbox001 said:


> what did you expect? erotic =/= nude
> 
> Tbh I don't understand what people see in her. I guess muscular chicks are just a turnoff for me.


I'm not attracted to Kaitlyn either. Still would though, just so I could say that I did, tbh.


----------



## Divafan02

She hot to me, but I like some meat on the bones.


----------



## SCSA852k

Aloisa is using a lame excuse for getting fired obviously.
Maryse's nude photos have been around for a while and WWE didn't do anything about it.
Maybe she should look herself in the mirror once in a while.


----------



## checkmate69

Has it been proven that aloisia was involed in feisth videos or is it just a rumour if its true i may have to have someone pm me the video so i can look over it


----------



## Nexus One

Maryse posed for playboy..I mean who gives a fuck? Kaitlyn is my top reason for watching the show now. They better not fuck this up.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Divafan02 said:


> She hot to me, but I like some meat on the bones.


Meat on a woman is good. However, fat and meat are not the same thing. A George Foreman Grill will show you that. 

Kaitlyn = Steak; Aloisia = Bacon. I'll take steak. But to each his own, bro.



checkmate69 said:


> Has it been proven that aloisia was involed in feisth videos or is it just a rumour if its true i may have to have someone pm me the video so i can look over it


Wanna inspect the evidence?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------

